# Arrested



## Jimmbolitos (6. April 2005)

Servus zusammen,

Also ich hab zwei Fragen.

1. Gibt es schon eine Vorlage, für so einen Hintergrund, wie wenn so Verbrecher vor so ner gestreiften Wand stehen und ihre Nummer in der Hand halten (ich glaub schon das da Streifen sind. Für die größen Messung glaub ich) oder kann man das irgendwie leicht erstellen ?

2. Ich müsste auch noch wissen, wie ich Hände erstellen kann. Muss nicht großartig aussehen. Nur die Form selbst Zeichnen. Ich habs schon mit dem "Eigene-Form-Werkzeug" versucht, aber da hat man nur so blöde Vorlagen und kann nicht selbst zeichnen.

Danke


----------



## cycovery (6. April 2005)

wieso fotografierst du die Hände nicht einfach?


----------



## Jimmbolitos (6. April 2005)

ich wollte sie bischen abstrakt gestallten.
das es auch witzig aussieht


----------



## Jimmbolitos (7. April 2005)

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

weiß jemand RAT ?


----------



## McAce (7. April 2005)

Schon mal mit dem Pfadtool probiert?

Einfach einen Pfad zeichnen und den dann zur Auswahl umwandeln und dann brushen


----------



## Jimmbolitos (10. April 2005)

also ich hab das pfadauswahlwerkzeug jetzt ausgewählt. (is so ein schwarzer pfeil) aber wenn ich auf meine arbeitsfläche damit klicke, kommt immer diese fehlermeldung 

"Es konnte keine Ebene ausgewählt werden, weil der Punkt, auf den Sie geklickt haben, sich nicht innerhalb der Vektormaske einer sichtbaren Ebene befindet"


ich hab schon versucht auf anderen ebenen zu arbeiten. aber immer das gleiche.



was nun ?


----------



## c2uk (10. April 2005)

Du benutzt nicht das Pfadwerkzeug zum Erstellen sondern das zum Auswählen. Das zum Erstellen ist direkt darunter. Pfade liegen auch nicht auf den selben Ebenen wie Zeichnungen/Texte, sondern haben eigenen Ebenen, die Registerkarte dafür ist rechts neben der für die Kanäle, dort sollte dann eine Arbeitspfad-Ebene erstellt werden sobald Du anfängst zu zeichnen (wie wäre es eigentlich mal, das Handbuch oder F1 um Rate zu fragen?).

 Um damit aber richtig umzugehen brauch man Übung, hier mal eine Tutorialübersicht:

http://www.good-tutorials.com/search.php?q=pen+tool&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## Jimmbolitos (10. April 2005)

hab sie jetzt doch fotografiert.

is ganz gut geworden.

danke euch.


----------

